

Seattle meetup? - holdenk

I'm in Seattle until the 25th or so, anyone in the Seattle area want to meet up?
======
kleneway
You may want to come out to the Seattle Tech Startup meeting on 8/12 on the UW
campus. I've been going for the past year or so and it's usually a fun event.
<http://www.seattletechstartups.com/doku.php>

~~~
holdenk
schweet

------
aneesh
I'm also in Seattle.

